# Sonnen: praises JBJ, rips LHW division, predicts GSP loss



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/04/11/chael-sonnen-compliments-jon-jones-rips-205-division-predicts/?



> For 30 minutes, Chael Sonnen spoke solemnly, seriously about the suspended state of his career and his attempts to revive it. But when the topic switched to the current state of MMA, Sonnen seemingly flipped a switch and became the soundbyte machine we've come to expect.
> 
> Appearing on Monday's edition of The MMA Hour, the UFC middleweight took aim at the weight division directly above his. While praising the recently crowned UFC light-heavyweight champ Jon Jones, he blasted the rest of the weight class' contenders for what he sees as their unwillingness to face him.
> 
> ...


Extremely interesting seeing his respect for JBJ. Chael needs to get back in the cage soon though.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

this man chael sonnen really entertains me a lot, hes really funny lol... machida can beat hiss as^ also rashad will bully him


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Tabares said:


> machida can beat hiss as^ also rashad will bully him


I dunno about that ....I think his confidence, fearlessness, and work ethic would help him do pretty good, especially against Machida.

But we'll see what happens with Randy first.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh chael its been too long


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh chael its been too long


Agreed.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Chael speaks in such a way that often confuses, angers, and amuses me all at the same time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

for the record i also think shields will beat gsp so theres some truth in there, i liked in another interview how he said give me the worst guy and they said wanderlai wasn't available and then i said give me the 2nd worst guy and they said mirko cro cop is a heavyweight lol


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Chael speaks in such a way that often confuses, angers, and amuses me all at the same time.


Hear hear.

I find wrestlers a bit boring also, but I have to admire the way the best ones absolutely man-handle guys, I find that very entertaining to watch!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tabares said:


> this man chael sonnen really entertains me a lot, hes really funny lol... machida can beat hiss as^ also rashad will bully him


Chael Sonnen is the best PERSONALITY we currently have in MMA. How a guy that (I DONT THINK HE HAS BORING FIGHTS!! JUST SAYING) MOST people think is boring and has a lay n pray style manages to create so much buzz around him is pretty astounding. I wish we had more personalities in the UFC. We wont have a Mike Tyson or Muhammad Ali in the UFC until we have someone that has a presence like they do. When they spoke you wanted to listen because you never knew what they were going to say. Ali has his cleverness in his dialogue and Tyson had sheer craziness mixed with certain type of witty. I cant even watch interviews with UFC fighters anymore because tbh its all the same crap in different wording. For the last 6-7 years iv been following UFC fighters there are only hand full of interviews they say something no one has said yet. Most of them is all the same cookie cutter responses. I have not even been posting on this forum as often as i used to because anything i have to say i have already said to a certain extent. So when Chael has an interview it is one of the few people i want to hear speak still. 
Now i know most of you are going to say "I dont need personality i just need good fights, this is a sport". I agree to a certain extent but dont fool yourself and act as if a fighters story/personality/presence doesn't add to the fun of watching a fight. A personality tends to make it more exciting for the sheer fact that the build up is more exciting. 
How much of a draw would Mike Tyson have been if he was not a nut job but fought the same way?? I believe that his crowd appeal would have shrunk 30-40%. This is OBVIOUSLY a GUESS AND OPINION on my part and in no way do i pretend to think that my words are fact. When i was younger i was excited in watching Mike Tyson fight just because of all the stuff i have heard, i wasn't even a fan of boxing at that time.


and BTW

*I think Chael vs Machida can go either way. Right now id give a 55/45 to Chael Sonnen just because i dont see any way for Machida to finish it except a sub off his back. Now i dont think Machida is nearly as good as Anderson Silva off his back and i think Silvas body is alot more suited to landing a sub from his back. So if i had to put money i would put it on Chael Sonnen but it is a hard fight to decide. in a 3 round fight i think i favor Chael Sonnen 65/35 and in a title fight 55/45.*


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

omg he cant even win a belt in mw where he is bigger bulkier and stronger..what about if he moves to lhw hel get smashed there..i like his personality and charisma in entertaining people he is like kurt angle on wwe hu is very funny man


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

he'll beat silva in the rematch


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

He was amusing for riling arrogant Silva and accurate for predicting Cain was the best HW...

But that has given this dumbass way too much confidence in his opinion. No way Shields is taking out GSP. It may be a tougher fight than GSP has had lately, but I doubt he'll lose.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> He was amusing for riling arrogant Silva and accurate for predicting Cain was the best HW...
> 
> *But that has given this dumbass way too much confidence in his opinion.*
> oh, the ironing
> ...


that's what i and everyone else said about the henderson fight.


What would you expect Chael to say about a fight he helped Sheilds prepare for?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It isn't surprising that Sonnen says GSP is going to lose. He is helping Shields prpepare so naturally he is going to be biased towards Shields.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael Sonnen is the best PERSONALITY we currently have in MMA. How a guy that (I DONT THINK HE HAS BORING FIGHTS!! JUST SAYING) MOST people think is boring and has a lay n pray style manages to create so much buzz around him is pretty astounding. I wish we had more personalities in the UFC. We wont have a Mike Tyson or Muhammad Ali in the UFC until we have someone that has a presence like they do. When they spoke you wanted to listen because you never knew what they were going to say. Ali has his cleverness in his dialogue and Tyson had sheer craziness mixed with certain type of witty. I cant even watch interviews with UFC fighters anymore because tbh its all the same crap in different wording. For the last 6-7 years iv been following UFC fighters there are only hand full of interviews they say something no one has said yet. Most of them is all the same cookie cutter responses. I have not even been posting on this forum as often as i used to because anything i have to say i have already said to a certain extent. So when Chael has an interview it is one of the few people i want to hear speak still.
> Now i know most of you are going to say "I dont need personality i just need good fights, this is a sport". I agree to a certain extent but dont fool yourself and act as if a fighters story/personality/presence doesn't add to the fun of watching a fight. A personality tends to make it more exciting for the sheer fact that the build up is more exciting.
> How much of a draw would Mike Tyson have been if he was not a nut job but fought the same way?? I believe that his crowd appeal would have shrunk 30-40%. This is OBVIOUSLY a GUESS AND OPINION on my part and in no way do i pretend to think that my words are fact. When i was younger i was excited in watching Mike Tyson fight just because of all the stuff i have heard, i wasn't even a fan of boxing at that time.


Very well said.
Even thoug Sonnen iritates a lot of people, he creates that extra BUZZ, in order to capture the normal fans' attention.

He is one of the best at this and the UFC need him, even with all the problems he had lately.

In fact, they could build around this and hype him even more, generating a lot of interest from the large audience.

Sonnen is here to stay.

I hope he learned some basic BJJ sub defense though...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> Very well said.
> Even thoug Sonnen iritates a lot of people, he creates that extra BUZZ, in order to capture the normal fans' attention.
> 
> He is one of the best at this and the UFC need him, even with all the problems he had lately.
> ...


Thanks bud. Would like to rep you back but i gotta spread first.




> *TDD 90% and we have many great personalitys in the sport dude.. *


Lmao who left this dumbass neg?? I dont even care about it being a neg.. i just wanna know who is the stupid person who said this?? hahaha

what does TDD 90% even mean?? That Machida has 90% TDD?? haha dude if you think machida would shrug Sonnens TD then you are a moron and a half. We have many great personalities?? We have "Average" personalities and then we have the "Nice guy" personalities. You clearly dont understand the meaning of the word great.

Plz let me know who sent that Neg. Il even pos rep you for saying something that stupid. It thoroughly entertained me :thumb02:

ofcourse if you are ashamed and would like to keep your identity hidden... I shall understand :thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Chael who?
Says what?
Who cares?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao who left this dumbass neg?? I dont even care about it being a neg.. i just wanna know who is the stupid person who said this?? hahaha
> 
> what does TDD 90% even mean?? That Machida has 90% TDD?? haha dude if you think machida would shrug Sonnens TD then you are a moron and a half. We have many great personalities?? We have "Average" personalities and then we have the "Nice guy" personalities. You clearly dont understand the meaning of the word great.
> 
> ...


I'm betting that the dude who negged you
won't reveal his identity. I agree though man, theres definately no stand-out characters or personalities in the UFC. Sonnen and Forrest are the closest we got. Sonnen speaks his mind and Forrest is a bit of a weirdo, which I like because I can relate!.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

He's Baaaaaacckkk.
I think he is wrong about shields beating GSP, but I just like listing to the guy. He dont worry about feelings, opinions or being PC. I guess im a Sonnen fan..( and I don't hate Anderson )
Maybe im just weird.:confused02:


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael Sonnen is the best PERSONALITY we currently have in MMA. How a guy that (I DONT THINK HE HAS BORING FIGHTS!! JUST SAYING) MOST people think is boring and has a lay n pray style manages to create so much buzz around him is pretty astounding. I wish we had more personalities in the UFC. We wont have a Mike Tyson or Muhammad Ali in the UFC until we have someone that has a presence like they do. When they spoke you wanted to listen because you never knew what they were going to say. Ali has his cleverness in his dialogue and Tyson had sheer craziness mixed with certain type of witty. I cant even watch interviews with UFC fighters anymore because tbh its all the same crap in different wording. For the last 6-7 years iv been following UFC fighters there are only hand full of interviews they say something no one has said yet. Most of them is all the same cookie cutter responses. I have not even been posting on this forum as often as i used to because anything i have to say i have already said to a certain extent. So when Chael has an interview it is one of the few people i want to hear speak still.
> Now i know most of you are going to say "I dont need personality i just need good fights, this is a sport". I agree to a certain extent but dont fool yourself and act as if a fighters story/personality/presence doesn't add to the fun of watching a fight. A personality tends to make it more exciting for the sheer fact that the build up is more exciting.
> How much of a draw would Mike Tyson have been if he was not a nut job but fought the same way?? I believe that his crowd appeal would have shrunk 30-40%. This is OBVIOUSLY a GUESS AND OPINION on my part and in no way do i pretend to think that my words are fact. When i was younger i was excited in watching Mike Tyson fight just because of all the stuff i have heard, i wasn't even a fan of boxing at that time.
> 
> ...


Machida has some of the best TDD in the game, he is a horrible match up for Chael.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

locnott said:


> He's Baaaaaacckkk.
> I think he is wrong about shields beating GSP, but I just like listing to the guy. He dont worry about feelings, opinions or being PC. I guess im a Sonnen fan..( and I don't hate Anderson )
> Maybe im just weird.:confused02:


Nah, you're not weird. Sonnen just plays with your emotions. =P

I'm back and forth on Sonnen. At times I think he's hilarious. Other times his outright lying and overall goofiness drives me up a wall. I think I like him more often than I dislike him but he's a piece of work. Even I'm not sure though, lol. I did love his fight with Anderson though. If only he didn't have pillow fists.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Chael who?
> Says what?
> Who cares?


everyone but you


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> everyone but you


I´ll make sure to take your opinion in consideration once you demonstrate you´re not a 12 yo.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

We need Chael Sonnen coaching TUF, preferably against Bisping it would automatically make it one the best TUFs ever.

I think Sonnen is kind of skeezy, what not with all his double talk and shady dealings, but I absolutely harmonize with his mentality when it comes to fighting.

Be in the game to be the best, fight anybody.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Love me some Chael :thumbsup:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Chael who?
> Says what?
> Who cares?


You know that rightwing pathological liar with the disturbing nasal voice & weak ground and pound that cheated and lost....ah never mind he's not that important.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

People seem to enjoy this shit more than the fights, 'we need more personalities like this in UFC', why? If the UFC was full of guys like Sonnen, it would soon become annoying to the point where most people on here would not watch/read these interviews anymore.

As for Chael's comments, no surprise. He likes Jones, wrestlers bum wrestlers don't they. Difference between him and Jones, Jones managed to actually win his title fight, difference between Chael and 'the karate guy' too, Machida actually managed to win his title fight.

Sonnen is an annoying prick with a big mouth but not a lot to shout about. His personal life is obviously a mess, and he thinks he's God's gift because 'I may not have beat Silva, but I beat him up like I said I would'. Fool. Most of his wins are via decision, and now his biggest accomplishment is beating Silva on points for 4+1/2 rounds then getting submitted, and he cheated.

I honestly fail to see the brilliance of this man.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

oldfan said:


> that's what i and everyone else said about the henderson fight.
> 
> 
> What would you expect Chael to say about a fight he helped Sheilds prepare for?


Apparently you don't understand the difference in degrees of confidence. 

I said I *doubt* GSP will lose. But it is a possibility. Chael said GSP WILL lose his championship period.

Also there is a big difference in a 40 year old former champ with a lot of miles on him with his penchant for brawling, and the current p4p #1/#2 on the planet who hasn't looked the least bit vulnerable in years.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Apparently you don't understand the difference in degrees of confidence.
> 
> I said I *doubt* GSP will lose. But it is a possibility. Chael said GSP WILL lose his championship period.
> 
> Also there is a big difference in a 40 year old former champ with a lot of miles on him with his penchant for brawling, and the current p4p #1/#2 on the planet who hasn't looked the least bit vulnerable in years.


I understood that part...

I don't understand what makes you call Chaels opinion "dumbass".

I especially don't understand what qualifies you to have a better understanding and more enlightened opinion of the fight than Chael.

Maybe I just don't know...

What is it that gives you better insight and wisdom regarding MMA than Chael Sonnen?


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

Brydon said:


> Machida has some of the best TDD in the game, he is a horrible match up for Chael.


I agree with the characters scenario, it's fun to watch some of these guys like Forrest, Bonnar,Amir and sometimes Rampage. Sonnen however is not a character, he's an asshole and a cheater in his personal life and his fighting career. The big difference between him and Tyson and Ali is that they were champions, Sonnen came close but only because he cheated. I have nothing against steroids, hell I even take them for the same reason that Chael says he does, except I have a Dr's prescription for it and he doesn't. All Sonnen is doing is trying to remain relevent while he watches from the sidelines while everyone else fights.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Brydon said:


> Machida has some of the best TDD in the game, he is a horrible match up for Chael.


LOLOLOL

Yah ok buddy. Because Machida shrugged Tito Ortizes takedowns this obviously means he can shrug off Sonnens. Get real man... Machidas TDD is amazing because he keeps his distance. That wont mean a flying **** against Chael. He will get rushed and taken down quicker then i can flip a quarter.


----------



## Suarez-PSL (Mar 16, 2011)

Although I admire sonnens spirit Im hearing alot of smack talk for a guy whos never won a title belt or beaten anyone worth mentionig besides marquardt and maybe one or two others.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

Tabares said:


> omg he cant even win a belt in mw where he is bigger bulkier and stronger..what about if he moves to lhw hel get smashed there..i like his personality and charisma in entertaining people he is like kurt angle on wwe hu is very funny man


Being bulkier against guys who are smaller and faster than you is not exactly a good thing...


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Sonnen tells it like it is if he really thinks Shields has gotten that good then damn this will be a good fight then.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yah ok buddy. Because Machida shrugged Tito Ortizes takedowns this obviously means he can shrug off Sonnens. Get real man... Machidas TDD is amazing because he keeps his distance. That wont mean a flying **** against Chael. He will get rushed and taken down quicker then i can flip a quarter.


Dude, Machida does have the best TDD at LHW. He stuffed all of Shoguns, all of Tito's, all of Thiago's, almost all of Sokoudjous, and all of Penn's, and I think all but one of Rampage's. He's a sumo champ, his TDD is already legendary, it's nothing new.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yah ok buddy. Because Machida shrugged Tito Ortizes takedowns this obviously means he can shrug off Sonnens. Get real man... Machidas TDD is amazing because he keeps his distance. That wont mean a flying **** against Chael. He will get rushed and taken down quicker then i can flip a quarter.


Your boyfriend Chael is desparately trying to touch 185 gold because he's a little gimp wrestling reject at 205. Chael Sonnen wouldn't even be able to work his way up high enough the 205 bracket to get a crack at Machida so Chael should STFU.

I mean, doesn't he have another title fight to lose or something?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HAHAHA at least chael has a title shot on the horizon.

When Randy's through with Machida..... well, I think Lyoto will do well in StrikeForce..


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

oldfan said:


> I understood that part...
> 
> I don't understand what makes you call Chaels opinion "dumbass".
> 
> ...


The fact that everytime he opens his mouth, dumb shit comes out. Case in point:

1) You haven't seen me talking about how Lance Armstrong gave himself cancer by using steroids, then gotten caught for using said steroids in a few months.

2) You haven't seen me claiming I've never lost to a MW fighter, when any retard can look up my (Chael's) record and see 11 losses, half of which came at MW. 

3) You don't see me claiming BJJ is gay, then make dozens of videos on YouTube demonstrating BJJ, then still lose every big fight by a triangle or armbar.

4) You don't see me talking trash on the internet about someone (Wandy), then completely pissing myself and "thanking him" for calling me out face to face in a car. 
.
.
.
I could go on

So yeah, I think my dumbass quotient is far lower than Chaels. Or for that matter anyone who doesn't see Chael's obvious gaffes.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Dude, Machida does have the best TDD at LHW. He stuffed all of Shoguns, all of Tito's, all of Thiago's, almost all of Sokoudjous, and all of Penn's, and I think all but one of Rampage's. He's a sumo champ, his TDD is already legendary, it's nothing new.


Lol.. your smarter then this. His TDD is legendary?? I know his running around the octagon and keeping a 10 foot distance before coming in with a combo and going back out 10 feet is legendary. That hardly translates to having legendary take down defense. 
Tito Ortiz has some of the worst shots iv seen for a supposedly "Wrestler". His shot comes from half a mile away. Add to that, that Machida likes to keep a half mile distance. It pretty much adds to Machida dodging a shot that came from a mile away. HARDLY LEGENDARY LMAO.
The rest of the fighters dont have a spectacular take-down game by any means of the word. Stopping shots from ANY of them is *ANYTHING BUT LEGENDARY*. Bringing up BJ PENN is just purely funny. Machida shrugged off a Lightweights takedown attempt... wow. And from when is Bj Known for his shots?? Id go as far to say that BJ's worst game is his offensive wrestling. So no... nothing you mentioned comes even close to being "Legendary".


Chael Sonnen is LEAGUES AND I MEAN LEAGUES above any of those guys when it comes to wrestling. But more specifically then just his wrestling im talking about Chael Sonnens "Shots". When Sonnen shoots in, it is truly a thing of beauty. Not everyone can appreciate it which is understandable. I wrestled for 4 years in HS so i do know a bit about wrestling. Chaels power double leg just amazes me. The distance doesn't matter what so ever. As soon as he grabs you... you go down. Maybe you also have wrestling experience and if that is the case... i expect you to see the difference between Chaels shots and that of Tito/Bj shots.

So anyone that thinks Machida has "Legendary" TDD needs to learn a bit more about wrestling. Machidas fighting style tends to put more space between him and his opponents which is possibly the biggest reason he doesnt get taken down often. But as i said before... The distance wont matter.




sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> Your boyfriend Chael is desparately trying to touch 185 gold because he's a little gimp wrestling reject at 205. Chael Sonnen wouldn't even be able to work his way up high enough the 205 bracket to get a crack at Machida so Chael should STFU.
> 
> I mean, doesn't he have another title fight to lose or something?



Khoverik i tend to like...

You on the other hand?? Who are you lmao? Why shud i give u my attention? :confused02:
Maybe one day il take yah seriously. Make some good posts and youl get there!! :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> The fact that everytime he opens his mouth, dumb shit comes out. Case in point:
> 
> 1) You haven't seen me talking about how Lance Armstrong gave himself cancer by using steroids, then gotten caught for using said steroids in a few months.
> 
> ...


You're right I haven't seen you do any of those things. or anything else.

I'm sure at life in general, you've got it figured out better than Chael or me. Your statement just reminds me of someone calling a doctors diagnosis dumbass because he's been watching "HOUSE" and "ER"

Some people have a hard time understanding when Chael is talking *** and when he's not.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

oldfan said:


> You're right I haven't seen you do any of those things. or anything else.
> 
> I'm sure at life in general, you've got it figured out better than Chael or me. Your statement just reminds me of someone calling a doctors diagnosis dumbass because he's been watching "HOUSE" and "ER"
> 
> Some people have a hard time understanding when Chael is talking *** and when he's not.


Believe it or not... *I broke my Collar bone during wrestling and was taken to the ER. I told the doctor that i think i broke my Collar Bone but i am not sure, i just know the pain is coming from that area. They took like 4-5 X rays that targeted my Bicep/Shoulder area. I thought it was strange but i figured the X ray has a really wide view or something. So they come back and tell me "Well on these X-rays it shows that your shoulder is fine" (Even though they had to cut my shirt in order for me to take it off.) I tell the lady "Well im 99% positive my collar bone is broken". She tells me "Well we took 5 Xrays and cant find anything". So ofcourse i was in shock and i kind of snapped and told her "Well that is because you guys took them off my damn shoulder and not collar bone!!". Well she thought i was an idiot and sent me away with sht load of pain killers. My real doctor wanted to do a check up on me a couple days later. She looked at the X-rays those people took, and her exact words were "Wow if you said your collar bone is hurting, i have no idea why they took these Xrays. You cannot see a thing from this angle". So at that point she proceeded to feel up my collar bone and was obvious that i had a bone sticking out. She pretty much laughed and said "Well i dont need to take more X-rays to tell its broken, but we'll take a couple anyway to make sure" and sure enough it was very broken and to this day il feel pain when im laying down on my side.*


*Oh and they also made me wait in the Waiting room for over 6 hours before they checked me in. (I had appendicitis) So after the doctor looked at me and saw how much pain i was in, she actually scheduled surgery before even doing the test to find out if i actually had appendicitis. So i had my Appendix removed before even being sure if it was going to help me or not because she was afraid it was going to burst (People tend to die if your appendix burst). Sure enough when they took it out, my appendix looked like it was an hour or 2 away from bursting they said. So i could have died in the hospitals waiting room...* isnt that kind of ironic??


So.. this doesnt have much to do with your point (I apologize) but there are times where you can call your doctor an idiot. 
just thought my experiences will make ya laugh a bit. 100% true.

and btw
I do hate people that think they are smarter then doctors. I just happened to have 2 fuced up experiences lol.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yah ok buddy. Because Machida shrugged Tito Ortizes takedowns this obviously means he can shrug off Sonnens. Get real man... Machidas TDD is amazing because he keeps his distance. That wont mean a flying **** against Chael. He will get rushed and taken down quicker then i can flip a quarter.


dude machida had already proven that he got extremly good tdd 
how can u prove that sonnen will take his ass down very simple? machida is different from anderson remember that


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

oldfan said:


> You're right I haven't seen you do any of those things. or anything else.
> 
> I'm sure at life in general, you've got it figured out better than Chael or me. Your statement just reminds me of someone calling a doctors diagnosis dumbass because he's been watching "HOUSE" and "ER"
> 
> Some people have a hard time understanding when Chael is talking *** and when he's not.


I didn't claim to be a better fighter than Chael, so your doctor analogy is void. 

I do think I have more common sense and analytics than the guy, which is not what he is known for anyway.

And how exactly do you know that Chael isn't talking shit when he says Shields will beat GSP? It's part of his personality.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tabares said:


> dude machida had already proven that he got extremly good tdd
> how can u prove that sonnen will take his ass down very simple? machida is different from anderson remember that


Oh ok.. now im convinced. Who would have thought that 

"*dude machida had already proven that he got extremly good tdd 
how can u prove that sonnen will take his ass down very simple? machida is different from anderson remember that*"

Is just the argument i needed to hear to convince me. It has so many facts backing it up its almost fucdickilious. I mean.. MACHIDA IS DIFFERENT FROM ANDERSON?? holy ****. How the hell did i not think about that. I consider myself smarter then you average man but for w/e reason its not something my feeble brain was able to comprehend. I feel like i am starring in the movie "Limitless" except instead of a pill it is your post that is the source. Your wording has opened up a whole universe of different thinking. Thank you for this... you have inspired me to try and solve the meaning of life. I think in 4 more minutes i will have solved Time Travel. _*You must be some type of genius*_.


*THAT SUIT IS BLACK*
.
..
...
....
.....
......
.......
........
.........
..........
.........
.......
......
.....
....
...
..
.



:sarcastic01:

:innocent01:

:sarcastic03:


*
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTT*



:happy02: 

:wink01:

AND WHOA.. no joke. I know the secret to time travel. Didnt even take 4min. It only took 1min and 53 seconds.





















Im just kidding bud im just making a little fun. I see you are new so i couldn't resist properly introducing myself. No hard feelings buddy.










Il cut you some slack. But do try and answer this for me. 

What do you see about your post that makes it hard to take serious in an argument?? 


I have no problem with you disagreeing with me, i actually encourage it. But if you wanna have a discussion then you are going to have to bring some info,facts,reasoning with you.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol.. your smarter then this. His TDD is legendary?? I know his running around the octagon and keeping a 10 foot distance before coming in with a combo and going back out 10 feet is legendary. That hardly translates to having legendary take down defense.
> Tito Ortiz has some of the worst shots iv seen for a supposedly "Wrestler". His shot comes from half a mile away. Add to that, that Machida likes to keep a half mile distance. It pretty much adds to Machida dodging a shot that came from a mile away. HARDLY LEGENDARY LMAO.
> The rest of the fighters dont have a spectacular take-down game by any means of the word. Stopping shots from ANY of them is *ANYTHING BUT LEGENDARY*. Bringing up BJ PENN is just purely funny. Machida shrugged off a Lightweights takedown attempt... wow. And from when is Bj Known for his shots?? Id go as far to say that BJ's worst game is his offensive wrestling. So no... nothing you mentioned comes even close to being "Legendary".
> 
> ...





SideWays222 said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yah ok buddy. Because Machida shrugged Tito Ortizes takedowns this obviously means he can shrug off Sonnens. Get real man... Machidas TDD is amazing because he keeps his distance. That wont mean a flying **** against Chael. He will get rushed and taken down quicker then i can flip a quarter.





SideWays222 said:


> Believe it or not... *I broke my Collar bone during wrestling and was taken to the ER. I told the doctor that i think i broke my Collar Bone but i am not sure, i just know the pain is coming from that area. They took like 4-5 X rays that targeted my Bicep/Shoulder area. I thought it was strange but i figured the X ray has a really wide view or something. So they come back and tell me "Well on these X-rays it shows that your shoulder is fine" (Even though they had to cut my shirt in order for me to take it off.) I tell the lady "Well im 99% positive my collar bone is broken". She tells me "Well we took 5 Xrays and cant find anything". So ofcourse i was in shock and i kind of snapped and told her "Well that is because you guys took them off my damn shoulder and not collar bone!!". Well she thought i was an idiot and sent me away with sht load of pain killers. My real doctor wanted to do a check up on me a couple days later. She looked at the X-rays those people took, and her exact words were "Wow if you said your collar bone is hurting, i have no idea why they took these Xrays. You cannot see a thing from this angle". So at that point she proceeded to feel up my collar bone and was obvious that i had a bone sticking out. She pretty much laughed and said "Well i dont need to take more X-rays to tell its broken, but we'll take a couple anyway to make sure" and sure enough it was very broken and to this day il feel pain when im laying down on my side.*
> 
> 
> *Oh and they also made me wait in the Waiting room for over 6 hours before they checked me in. (I had appendicitis) So after the doctor looked at me and saw how much pain i was in, she actually scheduled surgery before even doing the test to find out if i actually had appendicitis. So i had my Appendix removed before even being sure if it was going to help me or not because she was afraid it was going to burst (People tend to die if your appendix burst). Sure enough when they took it out, my appendix looked like it was an hour or 2 away from bursting they said. So i could have died in the hospitals waiting room...* isnt that kind of ironic??
> ...





SideWays222 said:


> Oh ok.. now im convinced. Who would have thought that
> 
> "*dude machida had already proven that he got extremly good tdd
> how can u prove that sonnen will take his ass down very simple? machida is different from anderson remember that*"
> ...






























sorry.. need to spread first in order to neg you lol^^



Wanna know why?? Not even Homer can look at ya anymore SideWays.. and you are asking for a reason? 


even Lyoto laughs at ya


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> *sorry.. need to spread first in order to neg you lol*^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO

They let you out of the Mental asylum??? I hope you get the help you needed buddy. You started scaring me for a while. You were such a whack job. Hope everything is good now?? You sure its safe for you to be back in public just yet??

Well if you need anyone to talk to dont hesitate to message me. Even though *you stalked my whole life* and all that other weird stuff, i can put it in the past if it means helping you get healthy. So dont forget... il always keep a Mail slot open for you if you need help.

:thumb02::thumb02:

Hope you get better man. Must be rough.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

@ sideways:
easy2x there hahah dnt get angry
lets think some shorter and better way
machida usually favors stand up
evans a good wrestler even respects machida's ttd thats y he prefers to stand striking wid him
tito a bigger stronger lhw cant even take this man down
thats his trademark takedown and gnp

if u dnt respect machida tdd its up to you im not convincing u

funny thing is machida became champ not sonnen always runner up
YA KNOW WAT I MEAN EH?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tabares said:


> @ sideways:
> easy2x there *hahah dnt get angry*
> lets think some shorter and better way
> machida usually favors stand up
> ...



lmao.. u think im getting angry because i found your post so stupid that i couldn't resist making a joke out of it??

I was going to give you a chance bud... but i see that post wasnt just a fluke. You really are just a "bad" (Not the word i would use but im trying to use Forum friendly text) poster.


Let me get a quick laugh at your post real quick.



> *machida usually favors stand up
> evans a good wrestler even respects machida's ttd thats y he prefers to stand striking wid him*


Yes. Rashad Evans didnt shoot in for a takedown against Machida because he respects Machidas TDD so much (Do you listen to yourself speak or do you daze in and out?). Instead he decided to get knocked out silly. Makes perfect sense. So Machida not having a takedown to stuff totally proves that his TDD is "Legendary" :confused03:
(W/e your smoking, i would pay big money if you could send some my way)



> *tito a bigger stronger lhw cant even take this man down
> thats his trademark takedown and gnp*


Titos shots are possibly some of the most predictable and least set up in MMA. You can see the guys shots coming from a mile away. Machida stopping a lazy shot from the other side of the octagon is hardly anything to brag about. I doubt you know much about MMA much less about Wrestling.

Dont worry about it... you definitely are not convincing me. There is a good chance that you have done just the opposite of that.

Ahh yes... Machida holding the title and Sonnen not holding a title totally proves how good Machidas TDD is. Your logic is undeniable.

I found a perfect quote to describe this situation.
Family guy viewers will understand this.

*Brian* (at the Quahog county trailer park): You're really going to take back donated presents on Christmas Eve?
*Peter:* Yep, now here's the plan: You'll enter through the air contitioning duct here. Now there'll be an invisible laser grid three inches from the floor, so you'll have to compress your body to the size of an ordinary household sponge and slide underneath like some kind of weird amphibious dolphin.
*Brian:* Can I buy some pot from you? 

You are Peter in this scenario. :thumbsup:

now go back to doing w/e you were doing. I doubt il bother reading another one of your posts. You lost that privilege.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

> VS Sam Hoger
> Takedowns 7/9
> Takedown defense 4/5
> 
> ...


http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fighters/details/346

He was the runner-up in the 2000 Brazilian Sumo Championships in the 115 kg division. As an adult, he became Brazilian Champion twice, and placed second in the South American Championship.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyoto_Machida


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fighters/details/346
> 
> He was the runner-up in the 2000 Brazilian Sumo Championships in the 115 kg division. As an adult, he became Brazilian Champion twice, and placed second in the South American Championship.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyoto_Machida


I wonder though... does that carry as much weight as say... the U.S. Sumo championship? or the North American Sumo championship?

By the way, I'm the North Carolina Sumo Champion.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fighters/details/346
> 
> He was the runner-up in the 2000 Brazilian Sumo Championships in the 115 kg division. As an adult, he became Brazilian Champion twice, and placed second in the South American Championship.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyoto_Machida


So even someone as horrible as Sokodjou was able to have a 50% takedown success rate. That is pretty sad considering the amount of Space machida keeps between his opponents. I would imagine it being a 100% success rate since its harder to have a decent shot from that far. Much less a takedown attempt from the likes Machida has faced lol.

Ty for posting that. Was pretty interesting.. i expected his TDD to be a bit better number wise. Seeing as how he has not fought any "average" wrestlers AND as i mentioned before he keeps like 10 feet between himself and his opponents. I really would have imagined his TDD stats being nearly perfect looking on paper.

So he might be a bit worse then i thought BUT obviously the numbers will fool the Uneducated.

Chaels power double leg will make the distance between him and Machida basically none existant. And it being a MUCH MUCH better (I mean LEAGUESSS better) takedown then anything he has came up against yet. Will make the guy fall on his ass faster then Toney did. (If thats possible) lmao.

Haha at you trying to compare machidas Sumo credentials to Chael Sonnens wrestling Credentials. Thats pretty funny man. But atleast you are trying to use info to support you opinion. Your just being a bit blinded because of your lack of knowledge.

People take NOTE Of this man. Even though he is very very wrong in believing machidas "Legendary" takedown would be enough to stuff Chaels. He is still discussing with reasoning. 

And for that..

I SALUTE THEE!!

And i checked the Rampage vs Machida stats. It says that Rampage took machida down 50% of the time also?? Rampage has not been a wrestler in a long time, much less an offensive wrestler. So for Rampage to get 5/10 takedowns. That should tell you something.

But i get it
you are blinded... it happens.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

@ SIDEWAYS
tell me when was machida taken down at will so badly and taken his back.. then i will approve to ya. ur a funndy dude


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tabares said:


> @ SIDEWAYS
> tell me when was machida taken down at will so badly and taken his back.. then i will approve to ya. ur a funndy dude


Lmao you clearly just dont understand anything. Are you like 10 years old. Thats the level of understanding im getting from you. If you really are 10.. then il find it mildly cute. If you are older then i guess il pray for yah.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

im not saying hes got legendary tdd
just saying hes 1 of the best tdd in the lhw divison
dnt be so angry typing so much sentences and words
it only makes u funny


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tabares said:


> im not saying hes got legendary tdd
> just saying hes 1 of the best tdd in the lhw divison
> dnt be so angry typing so much sentences and words
> it only makes u funny


Lol.. is typing too hard for you?? You can only type more then 5 words when you are angry?? Otherwise it is too much for you to absorb im guessing?

hate to burst yah bubble. But for some of us typing is as easy as breathing.

You really should get your self checked out buddy. Because i think if you were told you arnt "Special" then that person lied.

i actually take my previous statement back. I infact will be enjoying reading your posts on this forum. I think they will bring me alot of laughs. Looking forward to watching your mmaforum career.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wait... you think Sokoudjou isn't good at taking people down? :confused05: 


Sideways you're just trolling now. Lyoto doesn't just keep his distance, he didn't even start doing that primarily until a couple years ago. At the start of his career he used his groundgame a lot more.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Sideways who?
Says what?
Who cares?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Why did Sonnen want to fight the worst fighters? Maybe cause he is one too?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Wait... you think Sokoudjou isn't good at taking people down? :confused05:
> 
> 
> Sideways you're just trolling now. Lyoto doesn't just keep his distance, he didn't even start doing that primarily until a couple years ago. At the start of his career he used his groundgame a lot more.



Lol wait... you think Sokodjou IS good at taking people down??
Lmao
Your getting upset because you probably know you are extremely wrong. But dont worry... im not going to call you a troll because i think thats a shameless thing to go to. But since you did i kind of feel better for laughing at your dumb opinion.
Haha.. im not even going to entertain the Machida comment. Now i seriously dont know what to think of you as a poster. I used to think you were just un educated on the subject. And no im not going to say "You are just trolling now" thats just a thing someone says when they get outclassed and they want convince themselves otherwise.

Take care bud.. i dont want to lose all the respect i had for you as a poster. I wont push yah to say any more dumb things :thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Yes. Rashad Evans didnt shoot in for a takedown against Machida because he respects Machidas TDD so much (Do you listen to yourself speak or do you daze in and out?). Instead he decided to get knocked out silly. Makes perfect sense. So Machida not having a takedown to stuff totally proves that his TDD is "Legendary" :confused03:


I DIDNT SAY MACHIDA TDD IS LEGENDARY BUT HES GOT 1 OF THE BEST TDD..AS FOR RASHAD..RASHAD PROBABLY KNOWS THAT ITS VERY HARD TO TAKE MACHIDA DOWN.IT WUD EXTRACT SO MUCH ENERGY TRYING TO CATCH HIM AND TAKE HIM DOWN..OK IF U THINK UR MORE SMARTER THAN A GUY LIKE RASHAD WHO IS A WORLD CLASS FIGHTER THEN ITS UP TO YOU


[/QUOTE]Titos shots are possibly some of the most predictable and least set up in MMA. You can see the guys shots coming from a mile away. Machida stopping a lazy shot from the other side of the octagon is hardly anything to brag about. I doubt you know much about MMA much less about Wrestling.
[/QUOTE]


TITO WUDNT BE CHAMP IF NOT FOR HIS TAKEDOWNS AND GNP..
I THINK UR DEGRADING TITO TOO MUCH ..HES BEATEN UP WORLD CLASS FIGHTERS AND BECAME GOOD CHAMPION BECOZ OF HIS TAKEDOWNS AND GNP.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Judo Championships:
Winter National Championship (+100KG) – 2009
Grappler's Quest – BJJ – 2003
Golden State Championship – 2003
San Jose Buddhist Tournament – 2003
California State Championship – 2002
Tenri 40th Anniversary Championship – 2002
San Jose Buddhist Tournament – 2001
US Open 2001 Las Vegas – Absolute
Silver State Championship – 2001
Gardena Tournament – 2001
Golden State Championship – 2001
Senior National Champion – 2000
Tournoi International de la ville de Yaounde – 2000
Cameroon Junior National Champion – 1999
Cameroon Junior National Champion – 1998
Cameroon Junior National Champion – 1997
Golden gi Champion – 1997

2nd dan blackbelt in Judo





And you're saying it's no big deal to stuff most of Sokoudjou's tds, no big deal to stuff Tito's, no big deal to stuff Shoguns (Shogun took Liddell down btw), no big deal to stuff Thiago's... who are you comparing Lyoto to? 


How about this... you name a fighter that has GOOD take down defense so we can compare stats?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tabares said:


> I DIDNT SAY MACHIDA TDD IS LEGENDARY BUT HES GOT 1 OF THE BEST TDD..AS FOR RASHAD..RASHAD PROBABLY KNOWS THAT ITS VERY HARD TO TAKE MACHIDA DOWN.IT WUD EXTRACT SO MUCH ENERGY TRYING TO CATCH HIM AND TAKE HIM DOWN..OK IF U THINK UR MORE SMARTER THAN A GUY LIKE RASHAD WHO IS A WORLD CLASS FIGHTER THEN ITS UP TO YOU


Titos shots are possibly some of the most predictable and least set up in MMA. You can see the guys shots coming from a mile away. Machida stopping a lazy shot from the other side of the octagon is hardly anything to brag about. I doubt you know much about MMA much less about Wrestling.
[/QUOTE]


TITO WUDNT BE CHAMP IF NOT FOR HIS TAKEDOWNS AND GNP..
I THINK UR DEGRADING TITO TOO MUCH ..HES BEATEN UP WORLD CLASS FIGHTERS AND BECAME GOOD CHAMPION BECOZ OF HIS TAKEDOWNS AND GNP.[/QUOTE]

Tito has not beaten anyone in 5 years not named ken Shamrock LMAO.
Tito is a fighter from the past. He never learned how to blend his wrestling with other aspects of his fight.
Tito hasnt been the same since his back injury

You obviously just are not very educated in MMA.
In wrestling you are obviously not educated whatsoever.

You remind me of a fan i would meet in real life that doesn't know crap and considers lifting weights in the gym "Training for the UFC"

Lmao

Cmon dude... safe face atleast a little.

Im off to bed though. Good night new friend. I will enjoy reading your posts in the future. :thumb02:




> khoveraki said:
> 
> 
> > Judo Championships:
> ...


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> Judo Championships:
> Winter National Championship (+100KG) – 2009
> Grappler's Quest – BJJ – 2003
> Golden State Championship – 2003
> ...


NICE ONE PAL. sideways is just really trolling dnt mind him:thumb02:


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

@ Sideways

Just Go To Bed And Sleep Mr Troll
Tito With A Back Injury Lol..
Ur Own Stupidity Makes U A Troll


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Sideways: who in the UFC does have good TDD? Once you let me know I can look up their stats and fights and compare them to Lyoto.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

@ Sideways

We Are Basically Talking About Machida Tdd
TITO Blending HIS Wrestling To Some Skills Wont Make HIS Wrestling Improve On Another Level To Take Machida Down


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> Sideways: who in the UFC does have good TDD? Once you let me know I can look up their stats and fights and compare them to Lyoto.


U CAN also make a poll dude where all forumers can vote if machida got 

bad
good
or elite tdd


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Sideways: Still no answer for who does have good TDD so we can compare?


I picked one for you. Chael Sonnen.


Chael was taken down by Silva, who has no wrestling at all.


Chael was taken down by Maia, not at all known for his take-downs or wrestling.


Chael was taken down by Babalu FOUR times, Babalu is a BJJ guy not a wrestler.


Chael has been taken down more times in the UFC than Lyoto, and despite not facing any other wrestlers.


edit: Lyoto has an 84% TDD rate, Chael has a 71% TDD rate. Who else should we compare Lyoto's TDD to?


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Sideways: Still no answer for who does have good TDD so we can compare?
> 
> 
> I picked one for you. Chael Sonnen.
> ...


to add to this, the The average UFC takedown defense success rate is 55%

I'd like to know Chael's actual TD Success rate to which the average in UFC is 45%

I bet sideways had dreams of chael taking him down last night and transitioning directly to north/south position. btw bud, you think I give an F if you think I'm worthy to speak to your doucheness?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Sideways: Still no answer for who does have good TDD so we can compare?
> 
> 
> I picked one for you. Chael Sonnen.
> ...


Well i went to sleep. I mentioned that in my post but since you dont know that i can tell you stopped reading. Thats pretty hilarious lol
You are doing MMA Math with Fighters Stats. I really am surprised that you are this close minded when it comes to MMA. Instead of spending time working on you MMA Math you should probably spend some time looking at the difference between Judo and Wrestling. Spend some time looking at the shots Sokodjou employes (If he employes any lmao) and then look at the Shots Chael performs. You might learn a bit about the different ways and styles there is of taking your opponents down. Then you should spend some time looking how Machida avoids get taken down most of the time. You would learn more about the sport and get more knowledgeable on different disciplines. Probably learn more about Style,Style fighting and realize that opponents do tend to differ. When it comes to statistics its hard to have an even playing field. I expect machida to possibly always have better stats on "paper" then Chael, But i would give my left arm that Chael can dominate Machida in ANY AND EVERY aspect of wrestling.
These are ALL very basic things i expected someone like you to realize but for some reason you dont. Its really shocking to me that you dont see the difference in Chaels wrestling and Machidas TDD. And Chael and Machidas previous opponents. i guess you really just dont know all that much when it comes to the details.

Now.. i dont expect you to read this like you didnt read the last post. Just tells me more and more that you know your horribly wrong but dont want to admit to it. 


And isnt it funny that 2 of the "Funniest" members on here are agreeing with you. You should tell them to cut it out. Its making it harder to take you seriously when you have them 2 backing you up lol. I think your casual fan has more knowledge about the sport. They are taking you down with them Khov. :thumb02:
Sometimes you just give up on posters because their posts are useless... and those 2 managed to make me avoid their posts with the first ones i read Lol.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Well i went to sleep. I mentioned that in my post but since you dont know that i can tell you stopped reading. Thats pretty hilarious lol
> You are doing MMA Math with Fighters Stats. I really am surprised that you are this close minded when it comes to MMA. Instead of spending time working on you MMA Math you should probably spend some time looking at the difference between Judo and Wrestling. Spend some time looking at the shots Sokodjou employes (If he employes any lmao) and then look at the Shots Chael performs. You might learn a bit about the different ways and styles there is of taking your opponents down. Then you should spend some time looking how Machida avoids get taken down most of the time. You would learn more about the sport and get more knowledgeable on different disciplines. Probably learn more about Style,Style fighting and realize that opponents do tend to differ. When it comes to statistics its hard to have an even playing field. I expect machida to possibly always have better stats on "paper" then Chael, But i would give my left arm that Chael can dominate Machida in ANY AND EVERY aspect of wrestling.
> These are ALL very basic things i expected someone like you to realize but for some reason you dont. Its really shocking to me that you dont see the difference in Chaels wrestling and Machidas TDD. And Chael and Machidas previous opponents. i guess you really just dont know all that much when it comes to the details.
> 
> ...




That's all great and everything, and nobody said Lyoto is a better wrestler than Lyoto. Nobody was talking about anything compared to Chael really. We're talking solely about Lyoto Machida's take-down defense as a whole.


So who is it that has such great TDD that Lyoto's looks "average"?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Extremely interesting seeing his respect for JBJ.


Sonnen has a special place in his heart for Greco-Roman wrestlers  He's always praising Hendo as his mentor also...how cute

*but if homeboy is so big, tough and ninja-like, then Id like to see him fight this man : 

*









:thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> That's all great and everything, and nobody said Lyoto is a better wrestler than Lyoto. Nobody was talking about anything compared to Chael really. We're talking solely about Lyoto Machida's take-down defense as a whole.
> 
> 
> So who is it that has such great TDD that Lyoto's looks "average"?


Well that is what im talking about. You clearly didnt read MOST of my posts. i seriously have never said this to someone i considered a "good" poster, but im starting to think you are Trolling me like crazy. You are showing all the signs of a troll right now. And i honestly think its a real classless thing to say to an "established" poster.

Ok if were talking about defending wrestling.

Rampage has better TDD, Chuck has better TDD, Randy Couture, Rashad Evans, JBJ, Ryan Bader.

Any of those guys have much better TDD then Machidas. But the reason Machidas might look better on paper is because of th opponents he has fought and the Style he has employeed. His Style tends to be the majority of his TDD.

But honestly.. iv given up hope that your one of the posters that can even accept this concept. You are so blinded by stats on paper that its pointless talking to you. When i see Machida defending take downs a GSP,CHAEL,KOS,CAIN,BROCK,FRANKIE..ETC employee, then il agree that Machida has "Great/Legendary" TDD (w/e word you want to use). Right now he has proven to have average TDD and that is just fact. Rampage took him down 5x for crist sake. I dont even remember the last time i saw Rampage using his wrestling to take someone down. But even though Rampages offensive wrestling is WEAK. He was still able to take Machida down 5 times. Hell... if Rashad actually went for a damn shot in their fight and wasnt so obsessed with pretending to be a striker and Machida managed to do a good sprawl, i would let accept people say that Machida has Great tdd.

*And 1 last thing.

So you agree that Chael Sonnen would take Machida down?? That is the original argument in this thread. You have steered away from it. I wont ever change your mind about how good Machidas TDD is. But if you can agree that Chael would dump Machida on his ass, then i dont have to. Since that was the "Point,discussion..etc".*


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I find Chael Sonnen amusing in the same way I find the idiots they interview on the news amusing. 

They babble on about something they know nothing about, making you laugh at their absolute ignorance, and when their finished you wonder, "how does this moron not accidentally suffocate?"


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Chael makes you laugh at his absolute ignorance of MMA??


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> lmao.. u think im getting angry because i found your post so stupid that i couldn't resist making a joke out of it??
> 
> I was going to give you a chance bud... but i see that post wasnt just a fluke. You really are just a "bad" (Not the word i would use but im trying to use Forum friendly text) poster.
> 
> ...





SideWays222 said:


> So even someone as horrible as Sokodjou was able to have a 50% takedown success rate. That is pretty sad considering the amount of Space machida keeps between his opponents. I would imagine it being a 100% success rate since its harder to have a decent shot from that far. Much less a takedown attempt from the likes Machida has faced lol.
> 
> Ty for posting that. Was pretty interesting.. i expected his TDD to be a bit better number wise. Seeing as how he has not fought any "average" wrestlers AND as i mentioned before he keeps like 10 feet between himself and his opponents. I really would have imagined his TDD stats being nearly perfect looking on paper.
> 
> ...





SideWays222 said:


> Lmao you clearly just dont understand anything. Are you like 10 years old. Thats the level of understanding im getting from you. If you really are 10.. then il find it mildly cute. If you are older then i guess il pray for yah.





SideWays222 said:


> Lol.. is typing too hard for you?? You can only type more then 5 words when you are angry?? Otherwise it is too much for you to absorb im guessing?
> 
> hate to burst yah bubble. But for some of us typing is as easy as breathing.
> 
> ...





SideWays222 said:


> Lol wait... you think Sokodjou IS good at taking people down??
> Lmao
> Your getting upset because you probably know you are extremely wrong. But dont worry... im not going to call you a troll because i think thats a shameless thing to go to. But since you did i kind of feel better for laughing at your dumb opinion.
> Haha.. im not even going to entertain the Machida comment. Now i seriously dont know what to think of you as a poster. I used to think you were just un educated on the subject. And no im not going to say "You are just trolling now" thats just a thing someone says when they get outclassed and they want convince themselves otherwise.
> ...





SideWays222 said:


> Titos shots are possibly some of the most predictable and least set up in MMA. You can see the guys shots coming from a mile away. Machida stopping a lazy shot from the other side of the octagon is hardly anything to brag about. I doubt you know much about MMA much less about Wrestling.





> I would expect someone like you to realize that not everything written on paper translates to MMA. Second of all... it is a reason Judo isnt that utilized. There are a handful of fighters that can use it in a MMA fight situation correctly. Sokodjou is not one of them. I really really want to believe that you know more about MMA then your showing right now but you are truly making it hard.
> 
> NOTHING and i mean NOTHING of anything you have shown so far tells me even remotely that Machida would stuff Chael Sonnens shots. If anything.. you have shown the very opposite without you even realizing it.
> 
> ...





SideWays222 said:


> Well i went to sleep. I mentioned that in my post but since you dont know that i can tell you stopped reading. Thats pretty hilarious lol
> You are doing MMA Math with Fighters Stats. I really am surprised that you are this close minded when it comes to MMA. Instead of spending time working on you MMA Math you should probably spend some time looking at the difference between Judo and Wrestling. Spend some time looking at the shots Sokodjou employes (If he employes any lmao) and then look at the Shots Chael performs. You might learn a bit about the different ways and styles there is of taking your opponents down. Then you should spend some time looking how Machida avoids get taken down most of the time. You would learn more about the sport and get more knowledgeable on different disciplines. Probably learn more about Style,Style fighting and realize that opponents do tend to differ. When it comes to statistics its hard to have an even playing field. I expect machida to possibly always have better stats on "paper" then Chael, But i would give my left arm that Chael can dominate Machida in ANY AND EVERY aspect of wrestling.
> These are ALL very basic things i expected someone like you to realize but for some reason you dont. Its really shocking to me that you dont see the difference in Chaels wrestling and Machidas TDD. And Chael and Machidas previous opponents. i guess you really just dont know all that much when it comes to the details.
> 
> ...





SideWays222 said:


> Well that is what im talking about. You clearly didnt read MOST of my posts. i seriously have never said this to someone i considered a "good" poster, but im starting to think you are Trolling me like crazy. You are showing all the signs of a troll right now. And i honestly think its a real classless thing to say to an "established" poster.
> 
> Ok if were talking about defending wrestling.
> 
> ...


Oh boy..  All these silly novels little SideWays without any hit whatsoever^^ LMAO :thumb02: yep, you do deserve the thumbs up and Grin 

At least people can't say you didn't try, right?  


but like Homer already told ya..











You and that khoveraki dude.. in one thread is just the tip of the iceberg IMAO :thumb02: I have seen a lot in my time on here, put this Tops everything so far  


First time I ever did this on here IMAO^^ but a..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
douple Facepalm I think is the only thing wich hopefully can still save us here^^











*Yep^^ because sometimes one just isn't enough* :thumb02: 





But wait a second here :confused02: What about Lyoto actually??

























Yup your right hihi^^, he still wears that Big lovely Grin on his face  












see that Grin on his face  guchiguchiguchi^^^^


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HAHAHA y'all are killin' me. I don't even see Machida in the thread title although the original post did mention some karate guy.

Bobby you have to admit Lyoto's pretty grin is easier to see these days without the belt in front.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> HAHAHA y'all are killin' me. I don't even see Machida in the thread title although the original post did mention some karate guy.
> 
> Bobby you have to admit Lyoto's pretty grin is easier to see these days without the belt in front.


I have to admit bud^^ I laughed so hard at my own post right there when I went through him again  

it's SideWays and Khoveraki in one thread buddy^^ This is just Epic :thumb02:

I can't wait whats next here^^



perhaps^^ one of them trys to dispute Einstein's theory of relativity  

you never know whats going through there heads my friend^^


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Jeez Sideways you make huge posts. Seriously guy you can't just muddle responses debating against me, that'll work against someone who riles easily but that technique isn't gonna work here.


You said Lyoto's TDD is average. It's been proven otherwise. This has nothing to do with the sub-discussion you alone have been taking part in about Chael vs. Lyoto.




And sometimes I feel dirty when my posts touch BobbyCooper's posts, a known WWII Axis sympathizer.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Jeez Sideways you make huge posts. Seriously guy you can't just muddle responses debating against me, that'll work against someone who riles easily but that technique isn't gonna work here.
> 
> 
> You said Lyoto's TDD is average. It's been proven otherwise. This has nothing to do with the sub-discussion you alone have been taking part in about Chael vs. Lyoto.
> ...



Its worked plenty against you since iv schooled you in every sense. To the point where you cant even comprehend what im talking about. machidas TDD has been proven to be avereage. Rampage takes him down 50% of the time, Sokodjou takes him down 50% of the time and those are the 2 "best" wrestlers that he has faced BUT IN REALITY their offensive wrestling is pretty damn weak. But i dont think you will understand the meaning of my words. :confused02:


And Bobbycopper the stalker is back!!!!

Out of anyone on this forum... you seriously give me the biggest creeps bobby. I truly believe you are not all there in the head. You remind me of that perverted neighbor that everyone wants to stay away from.
you have an obsession with me.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

You know who else Rampage took down twice? Dan Henderson.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

GSP has the best TDD


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought there was no way GSP could lose this fight. Chael is pretty good at his predictions though. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Getting taken down by Rampage is absolutely no shame, the guy can wrestle. Just because he chooses not to wrestle offensivly alot doesn't mean he can't. Not only does he come from a wrestling background but he is strong as hell.
The same thing could be said about Soko, except it's Judo instead.
Some just chose to not use it much because they prefer to strike, but hell thats like saying Chuck Lidell was a crappy wresler and being taken down by him is embarassing, it's just not true.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I thought there was no way GSP could lose this fight. *Chael is pretty good at his predictions though.* Now I'm not so sure.


The same chael who said he will be middle weight champ at ufc 117 and there was no way he was losing? The dude is a media whore he would do anything for attention. In the past year he has called out gsp,lesnar,aldo...but fact are he is alway calling out guys smaller or guys who are bigger and makes it impossible for him to fight. However he has fought many lhws and he does not have the balls to call out jon jones. Jones jones would whoop chael ass so bad that dana would give chael a pink slip for embarrassing himself and the ufc.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

now i want chael vs bones


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> now i want chael vs bones


lol would never happen because jones would literally murder sonnen. So would evans and page.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh how I would love that fight, if that ever happened I would actually hav to go to USA to watch it live.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

whenever i read a sonnen story i feel like im in a parallel universe

ppl wetting their pants coz he is talking

i dont find him funny. he is mildly entertaining imo, but if he is the best character in the ufc there is obviously a shortage

whatever floats your boat i guess

heavy hips gets you everyehre these days


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> lol would never happen because jones would literally murder sonnen. So would evans and page.


how do you figure? he was 2 minutes away from beating the best mixed martialist alive and perhaps to live, his takedowns are 2nd to none and he has a really good chin and good boxing background, i think maybe rampage would have the best chance out of the 3 should rampage still be able to outmuscle sonnen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Getting taken down by Rampage is absolutely no shame, the guy can wrestle. Just because he chooses not to wrestle offensivly alot doesn't mean he can't. Not only does he come from a wrestling background but he is strong as hell.
> The same thing could be said about Soko, except it's Judo instead.
> Some just chose to not use it much because they prefer to strike, but hell thats like saying Chuck Lidell was a crappy wresler and being taken down by him is embarassing, it's just not true.


Lol im not going to argue with you since i just doubt itl go anywhere. People without wrestling experience tend to not understand much. But i did want to ask you. Did you see Chuck Liddels takedown against Wanderlei?? For someone that is highly touted in wrestling, that take-down was embarrassing. It looked like it was one of the first TD he has ever done. Yet Chucks TDD is pretty damn amazing.

My point is obvious so im not going to explain it.
Take away from it what yah want. :thumb02:




khoveraki said:


> You know who else Rampage took down twice? Dan Henderson.


Lol.. tbh
I was planning on ignoring you since i truly feel pretty bad for you. Your post is just an embarrassing one to make. Its a mixture of a defeated man that has nothing to back him up anymore so he just throws out random stuff because he is more stubborn then smart. But then i decided that i owe you more then to just pass you along like some D ranked poster.

So i will stop schooling you and take it down to your level.

Rampage took down Dan Henderson?? THE SAME DAN HENDERSON THAT HAS SAID THAT CHAEL SONNEN IS THE BETTER WRESTLER???

HE SHOOTS AND HE SCORESSS!! THE CROWD GOES WILD!!!

YAHRRR YAHRR YAHRR YAHRRRR. THE CROWD IS OUT OF CONTROL!! 


haha.. writing that post was more fun then i thought it would be.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> The same chael who said he will be middle weight champ at ufc 117 and there was no way he was losing? The dude is a media whore he would do anything for attention. In the past year he has called out gsp,lesnar,aldo...but fact are he is alway calling out guys smaller or guys who are bigger and makes it impossible for him to fight. However he has fought many lhws and he does not have the balls to call out jon jones. Jones jones would whoop chael ass so bad that dana would give chael a pink slip for embarrassing himself and the ufc.


The same Chael who was less than 2 minutes away from doing something only HE believed he could do.

His prediction for that fight was pretty radical, and he backed it up in a way that almost no one was able to predict except for him.

Fact is Chael is pretty good at predictions. Not just with him, but with other fighters too.

I don't see GSP losing this fight. But at the same time it worries me to see someone like Chael predict a Shields victory. After all Chael is a beast. Like him or not, everyone can agree that the guy is relentless. The fact that he just finished training with Shields and talks about how tough Shields is holds a lot of weight with me.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> The same Chael who was less than 2 minutes away from doing something only HE believed he could do.
> 
> His prediction for that fight was pretty radical, and he backed it up in a way that almost no one was able to predict except for him.
> 
> ...


ill make this argument one more time on why shields will win, his chin is granite so gsp wont KO him, he is on a 7 year win streak, he has a very very hard work which was even said by sonnen and he will outgrapple him easy after dominating dan henderson and okami among others.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ill make this argument one more time on why shields will win, his chin is granite so gsp wont KO him, he is on a 7 year win streak, he has a very very hard work which was even said by sonnen and he will outgrapple him easy after *dominating dan henderson* and okami among others.


To be fair... Dan henderson looked like his spine was missing. It was very obvious Dan was having some type of serious problems with his Discs. And even then he managed to almost murder Jake in round 1. So jake did dominate him but it wasnt your average Dan that he dominated. He dominated a Dinosour Dan Henderson (Spine joke). :thumbsup:

But on the real.

GSP will kill Jake Shields. There are always reasons as to why GSP will lose and as sure as i am that there will be reasons as to why GSP should lose to his future opponents. I am sure that he will beat Shields.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol im not going to argue with you since i just doubt itl go anywhere. People without wrestling experience tend to not understand much. But i did want to ask you. Did you see Chuck Liddels takedown against Wanderlei?? For someone that is highly touted in wrestling, that take-down was embarrassing. It looked like it was one of the first TD he has ever done. Yet Chucks TDD is pretty damn amazing.
> 
> My point is obvious so im not going to explain it.
> Take away from it what yah want. :thumb02:


Well sure I'll admit I don't have wrestling experience but not everything comes down to that. You can't just say that you wrestled in highschool and therefore you are correct since I didn't and this is about wrestling.
Just because Liddell did one embarrassing-looking takedown he's a crappy offensive wrestler? sure hee might have gone a bit rusty the later years from not using it much but hell if you were in div 1 you need more than great TDD.
Same goes with rampage, the guy used to wrestle & can take guys down...maybe not looking as "awsome" as your boy Sonnen but thats not my argument.
Not saying either Lidell or Rampage are better wrestlers than Sonnen, but to say that their wrestling sucks is just silly.
Also regarding Sokoudjou, the guy is a physical monster and a Judo blackbelt of the second dan. You don't think he has good takedowns based on what? he likes to bang and his fighter IQ is 0 + he has crap cardio. But his Judo should be awsome when he decides to use it...hence the result with Machida. Using your argument...I do train Judo so I should know.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Sideways I can't even count the amount of fallacies you try to use in your debates. If you want to debate in the big leagues your methods won't work; the constant muddying of details, intentional digressions, claiming victory as a dismissal tactic...



If you want help truly learning how to debate, peruse this thoroughly and shoot me a PM.

http://www.don-lindsay-archive.org/skeptic/arguments.html



Learn the fallacies and get some structure in your arguments and we'll talk again soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

Sideways 

paul daley style:
sideways may be a better debater and sideways may be a self proclaimed genius in this mma thread but in my opinion hes a fc kn dick


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Tabares said:


> Sideways
> 
> paul daley style:
> sideways may be a better debater and sideways may be a self proclaimed genius in this mma thread but in my opinion hes a fc kn dick


Tab you have my honest Respect man :thumbsup:

Just joined the community and already figured out that SideWays is a bit too much SideWays for the average person 

The word you have chosen to describe him, fits him perfectly as well^^ Huge, huge Dick!

also just a little tip for your future on here bud, watch that khoveraki dude as well very closely.. he is also far away from being sane or at least normal you could say. 

but those two scary individuals are honestly really the only ones Tab, the rest is just an outstanding community wich you can only enjoy 


For the two.. just give them the Homer treatment :thumb02:


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

i like how chael's takedowns are suddenly unstoppable forces of nature...good stuff.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Well sure I'll admit I don't have wrestling experience but not everything comes down to that. You can't just say that you wrestled in highschool and therefore you are correct since I didn't and this is about wrestling.
> Just because Liddell did one embarrassing-looking takedown he's a crappy offensive wrestler? sure hee might have gone a bit rusty the later years from not using it much but hell if you were in div 1 you need more than great TDD.
> Same goes with rampage, the guy used to wrestle & can take guys down...maybe not looking as "awsome" as your boy Sonnen but thats not my argument.
> Not saying either Lidell or Rampage are better wrestlers than Sonnen, but to say that their wrestling sucks is just silly.
> Also regarding Sokoudjou, the guy is a physical monster and a Judo blackbelt of the second dan. You don't think he has good takedowns based on what? he likes to bang and his fighter IQ is 0 + he has crap cardio. But his Judo should be awsome when he decides to use it...hence the result with Machida. Using your argument...I do train Judo so I should know.


No your right.

BUT

In this exact thread Machidas TDD is called "Legendary". Though Rampages takedowns arnt the worst... they are not that good. Rampages wrestling skills are FAR from being in the level that they used to be in when he WAS a wrestler. Someone that people in this thread are praising to have the best TDD in LHW should not be getting taken down 50% of the times against rampage. Now if machidas TDD is just normal... it makes more sense.
Funny thing is.. all this started because i said that Sonnen would put Machida on his butt REAL quick. Which anyone should be able to agree with (except the fanboys ofcourse).

And Soki has pretty horrible TD. His Judo isnt very impressive in MMA.
In general i dont think highly of Judo since i tend to school them when it comes to grappling when im at aka. But the honest truth is that Soki isnt Karo. Sokis takedowns are not very impressive. Atleast since Machida is supposed to have the best TDD in LHW, he shouldnt be struggling with Sokis TD.
Maybe and just maybe.... machidas TDD isnt what it is made out to be.





khoveraki said:


> Sideways I can't even count the amount of fallacies you try to use in your debates. If you want to debate in the big leagues your methods won't work; the constant muddying of details, intentional digressions, claiming victory as a dismissal tactic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest. You got schooled on every post. You gave up making a decent argument a long time ago. Facts show that Machidas TDD isnt legendary. And THE ORIGINAL argument where i said Sonnen would put Machida on his ass, im also correct in. At this point you are just arguing to convince yourself. Which is fine.. if itl help you sleep.




BobbyCooper said:


> Tab you have my honest Respect man :thumbsup:
> 
> Just joined the community and already figured out that SideWays is a bit too much SideWays for the average person
> 
> ...



Haha TAB someone who i considered a joke from the first post HAS YOUR RESPECT. Bobby... it says alot about you. D level posters will respect other D level posters. Its a common occurrence. 

And

Im ok with being a dick.

Are you ok with being a creep?






For Everyone 

SONNEN PUTS MACHIDA ON HIS BUTT QUICKER THEN I CAN FLIP A QUARTER. IF YOU THINK OTHERWISE IT IS JUST BECAUSE YOU WANT TO SNUGGLE WITH MACHIDAS NUTS 

over and out


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> No your right.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Haha^^ I know you are lol :thumb02: I mean you are more than used to it by now. 

Also, just a little tip lol^ Perhaps you should watch Rampage vs. Machida? :confused02: Would that be an option for ya IMAO 


also like I said  










you get the Homer treatment from on^^ always when you f.uck up again LMAO^^

maybe it will help a little for the future.. maybe not 





also just for you


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha^^ I know you are lol :thumb02: I mean you are more than used to it by now.
> 
> Also, just a little tip lol^ Perhaps you should watch Rampage vs. Machida? :confused02: Would that be an option for ya IMAO
> 
> ...



Iv seen the fight.

You are still a creep :thumb02:

lol why do u keep posting pictures?? I have not even looked at them tbh.

You just get more weird every time you post. I feel bad for making fun of you because you in all reality need help.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> *Iv seen the fight*.
> 
> You are still a creep :thumb02:
> 
> ...


Then you would know Machida was taken down because Rampage was protecting is lower abdomen with his forearm, and Machida kneed him higher than said forearm and Rampage caught the knee. Rampage did not shoot for a takedown and succeed. 

As well as before that fight, Machida had been taken down once in his UFC career, a caught head kick by Sam Hoger. 

He had the best takedown defense in the UFC, possibly the sport as a whole. This debate is done to death, you're just trolling for the hell of it at this point. 

Also, to join bobby on the meme train:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv seen the fight.
> 
> You are still a creep :thumb02:
> 
> ...


Like I said dude.. there is only one hope  

HOMER TREATMENT!!!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv seen the fight.
> 
> You are still a creep :thumb02:
> 
> ...


LMAO. Now you see why my sig is my sig. Haha.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Then you would know Machida was taken down because Rampage was protecting is lower abdomen with his forearm, and Machida kneed him higher than said forearm and Rampage caught the knee. Rampage did not shoot for a takedown and succeed.
> 
> As well as before that fight, Machida had been taken down once in his UFC career, a caught head kick by Sam Hoger.
> 
> ...




Lmao.. Rampage took him down 5 times.

Yeah Machida has the best TDD when he gets taken down by average takedown artists such as Rampage and Soki.

The rest of the opponents machida has fought dont know a thing about a decent take down.
You Machida fans are funny. Machida has the best TDD?? LMAO... Do you write your own material??

Chael puts Machida on his ass 19/20 times.

I feel like im getting massively trolld and im falling for it. I cannot believe that people think Machida, a guy with no real wrestling credentials is considered to have the best TDD.

Im taking mental note of everyone who thinks that. So in the future il remember that you are "special" in the head and i should treat you accordingly. :thumb02:

you guys are sooo cute together


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao.. Rampage took him down 5 times.
> 
> Yeah Machida has the best TDD when he gets taken down by average takedown artists such as Rampage and Soki.
> 
> ...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill end the thread with this sonenn is the best wrestler i have seen in mma and he is awesome but i dont want threads like this making it painful to root for him(it hasnt yet)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


>


Lol

i love you Machida nut huggers. You are too insecure :thumb02:


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I seriously dont get these flame wars. 

Everybody agains SideWays 

Both sides are kinda delutional. Machida TDD is not out of this world, same goes for Chaels wrestling.
He is good wrestler with powerfull shot, but nothing is perfect.

If this fight happens is safe to say that Sonnen will be able to land some takedowns and we could agree if its going to be easy. I doubt that. Machida is very good at controling the range and he knows exactly what Sonnen would do. That fact makes things always easier.

What makes me kinda angry is your additude SideWays. You have tendency to talk about these fighters like a group of bums and discredit their achievements."Oh Machidas TDD is shit because he didnt face world class wrestler" and all that stuff. They are all top fighters. All of them are world class. People very often fail at realizing that!

Its same with NBA or any other top league.. The guy who has 10pts and 5reb in NBA will be star in some minor leagues. Same goes for UFC. They are all top fighters and when they are not, DW cut them.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

here have some chocolate cookies sideways take me down i give u some
THE COOKIES ARE ALSO ELUSIVE








i always lock my room door ..im afraid i get caught again fantasizing machida and getting insane!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Atilak said:


> I seriously dont get these flame wars.
> 
> Everybody agains SideWays
> 
> ...



Lol... and here i thought my self worship attitude and thinking everyone is dumber then me attitude is what would make you angry. Silly me....

Im not discrediting Machidas accomplishments at all. I have no insulted Machidas skills in any way. Iv just been saying that Machidas TDD is average. I have not said anything else about his skills. What i said is FACT though. Machidas TDD isnt that amazing and is amazingly overrated. There are plenty of people that would put Machida on his butt. If me being truthful bugs you then that sucks... i wont change lol. I truly enjoy getting under peoples skins ASLONG as its in a way where im not compromising my personality. All these Machida Fan Boys are crying out their eyes balls, drinking lysol, and its my fault!! (Its a line from a song  ) So me being honest about machidas TDD isnt an insult and certainly shouldnt anger you. Thats a stupid thing to get upset about. If i was making claims like "Machida has been fighting bums" "Machidas striking is garbage because he hasnt fought at k-1" ETC. Then i could see your point. I have never done such things and never will. I think Machida is a great fighter. IN SUMMARY... im just a superior person to most of these Machida Fan Boys. They can all gather up and stalk me or drink my pee (I dont know what Machida fan boys do) and it would just further amuse me. I truly think all of them should raise01: me since i have probably taught them alot of stuff when it comes to MMA and specifically wrestling. Some things they might not admit to just yet... but deep down they know im correct.

Machida keeping far away from his opponents is the reaosn his TDD stats look good. Against someone like Chael Sonnen that keeps moving forward and has an amazing double leg, the range would mean nothing. Chael Sonnen would take Machida down at will. This is just LOGIC. But Machida drinks pee for its nutrients so i certainly dont expect his fan boys to even know what logic means.

:wink01:


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

Last Time U Posted U Said Sonnen Wud Take Him Down At Will
Are U A Fc'kn Sorcerer Hu Knows How To Predict The Fight 100%?



I Love Chael Hes Good At Taking Down People

He Could Take Machida Down But U Are Really Dumb Saying He Could Take Him Down At Will With Ease


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tabares said:


> Last Time U Posted U Said Sonnen Wud Take Him Down At Will
> Are U A Fc'kn Sorcerer Hu Knows How To Predict The Fight 100%?
> 
> 
> ...


Im still saying that.

No im not a sorcerer. I just have common sense and good deductive reasoning skills. Which to you might come off as me being a all powerful sorcerer. Chael takes Machida down 19/20 times. 

You are really dumb for saying.... uhhh....you pretty much dumb for saying anything.
now run along fan boy
go drink your pee pee


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

ur like a kid who cries a lot
19/20 times lol
HERE HAVE SOME COOKIES 
PS: THESES COOKIES ARE ELUSIVE
BTW DRINKING URINE MAY BE TABOO TO SOME COUNTRY BUT IN OUR COUNTRY PHIL.. SOME PEOPLE DO ALSO DRINK THEIR OWN ESPECIALY THOSE ATHLETES.. JUST SHOWS HOW MUCH RACIST AND RUDE U REALY ARE ..


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tabares said:


> ur like a kid who cries a lot
> 19/20 times lol
> HERE HAVE SOME COOKIES
> PS: THESES COOKIES ARE ELUSIVE
> BTW DRINKING URINE MAY BE TABOO TO SOME COUNTRY BUT IN OUR COUNTRY PHIL.. SOME PEOPLE DO ALSO DRINK THEIR OWN ESPECIALY THOSE ATHLETES.. JUST SHOWS HOW MUCH RACIST AND RUDE U REALY ARE ..


Lmao... am i crying?? Or are you the one crying. You have a problem with what im saying not the other way around. Its like 5 vs 1 lol. With me keeping my cool and making you guys look like idiots. You dont even have arguments to defend your points anymore. I dont think you guys even have points lol. Your just posting out of pure ANGER!!! 
So my dumb sir
It is you guys who are crying... crying because i have with logic proven that Machidas TDD isnt all that.

Please keep posting those pictures. It helps me gauge the level of grief you are feeling at the moment. When you have to spam a picture of your fighter... thats when you know you have been broken.

Keep the tears coming plz :wink01:

P.S. 
That picture really isnt doing Machida any favors. :wink01:


HAHHAHA LMAO
I didnt even catch that at first.
ARE YOU SAYING YOU DRINK YOUR OWN PEE!!! Lmaooooo

Yes im sooo racist because i KNOW drinking pee is a stupid thing to do. Lmao
Dude i freaking love you
You dont understand the amount of joy you have brought to me.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

U Argue 5 People Lol
Those 4 People Stopped Debating Vs You 
Probably They Think They Dnt Have A Chance Re Educating A Self Centerd Kind Of A Person Like You
Or Maybe They Think Its A Joke Debating On A Kid Like You
Know Wat I Mean?
U Dnt Even Respect A Real Mix Martial Artist
U Dnt Deserve Respect Here U D^ck


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I read whole thread and I think only you believe that you make other posters in here look like idiots. 

I really want to hear from someone who agrees with you.

Khov said it well. You are claiming that you are smart and others are full and you are always right. Obvious trolling and you are enjoying it. Good for you.

And you were discrediting Machidas TDD saying that he hasnt fought wrestler good enough to test it. 

How in the world you can say that Chaels will make Machidas good range control non existent? Based on? Your opinion. There is no fact in it. No one really knows until the fight really happen. 

Im not a Machida fan by any mean. I respect him as a fighter and I think his style makes him pretty unique. But thats it.

I have the same respect for Chael plus he is funny. Sometimes in similar way that you SideWays. The way that you have your head so deep in your ass.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tabares said:


> U Argue 5 People Lol
> Those 4 People Stopped Debating Vs You
> Probably They Think They Dnt Have A Chance Re Educating A Self Centerd Kind Of A Person Like You
> Or Maybe They Think Its A Joke Debating On A Kid Like You
> ...


DONT NOBODY UNDERSTAND THE POSTS THAT ARE COMING OUT OF YOUR MOUTH!!




Atilak said:


> I read whole thread and I think only you believe that you make other posters in here look like idiots.
> 
> I really want to hear from someone who agrees with you.
> 
> ...



Based on the stuff that Chael has done.


This is a forum. Opinions are ment to be thrown out. If people didnt throw out opinions based on events/actions that take place then this would be a very boring place.

I stopped reading there because i realized you are trolling me. You must be right??? The other choice would mean that you are just really really dumb.


*Pssssssssst, over here Susie. If i was you i would go with the trolling choice, ok Nancy??*


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Atilak said:


> I read whole thread and I think only you believe that you make other posters in here look like idiots.
> 
> I really want to hear from someone who agrees with you.
> 
> ...


Yep. Sideways makes sense in his own mind. Everyone else just points and laughs.

It seems like he thinks the longer he posts the more it makes it true.

Spreading bullshit out over 3 paragraphs doesn't change the fact that it's bullshit.

Edit: I'm a huge Chael fan. I'm sure Chael would get Machida down, but definitely not 19/20 times. Machida has proven great TDD. To ignore that is to just be clinging too much to the nuts.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow SideWays just wow. What an ego you have. Its mind-boggling.

You are claiming that you believe in logic right? Ok I have good one for you.

We were many time convinced that MMA fights are kinda unpredictable. Many fighters said that. One that I dont like much said:"Any given sunday". 
So is quite logical to presume that claiming that something in MMA is 100% and cant be other way based on other fights(Chaels TD and Machida TDD) would be wrong.
But you still doing it? How can it be possible when you are so smart and clever?

Hmm? Im missing something or you are just living in your on fantasy world?


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

@side ways
ur lucky where not on the same place 
id be happy to kick ur face and hit u wid a baseball bat
(laughs)

LETS JUST IGNORE THIS KID 

sideways


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Y'all should see how funny this thread looks with sideways on your ignore list.Sideways...I had to do it you just wear me out and suck the fun right out of a thread.

You said a while back that you're OK with being a dick. We believe you. You don't have to prove yourself with every post. And please stop using that tired line "I stopped reading". It's obviously not true and if it were it would make you the very worst kind of poster on the forum.

You have mistaken a talent for verbosity for an edge in intelligence. You'll find as you grow up that that particular talent will get you into more shit than it will get you out of.

As for the supposed subject of your silly argument: Chael has much better takedowns than Randy and in 2 weeks Randy is going to show that Machida's TD defense isn't as great as people think.

side.... can I call you side?? 

side I'm sure you will enjoy reading your response. I however will not see it. I'll take you off ignore the first time I see someone post something positive about you.

..... I fear this is goodbye forever :bye01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yep. Sideways makes sense in his own mind. Everyone else just points and laughs.
> 
> It seems like he thinks the longer he posts the more it makes it true.
> 
> ...


chael would get machida down 4 times out of 5 i think, maybe 5 out of 5 its really hard to gauge because i cant remember the last fighter to stuff a sonenn takedown if someone wants to educate me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Atilak said:


> Wow SideWays just wow. What an ego you have. Its mind-boggling.
> 
> You are claiming that you believe in logic right? Ok I have good one for you.
> 
> ...


I am saying Chael gets him down 19/20 times (For you dummy Machida fanboys 19/20 isnt 100% IT IS 95%)... i left room for Chael failing. I make my opinion from watching Machida fight and watching Chael Sonnen fight. Looking at their history... etc. Could i be wrong?? OBVIOUSLY.. DUHHH. Am i going to be wrong?? The smart bet says NO. Am i supposed to have a neutral opinion on everything because a fight is "unpredictable"?? Doesn't sound like something i want to do.
I form my opinion based on Chaels and Machidas history. 

People claiming that machida has the best TDD in LHW are the ones that live in some type of Fantasy world. There is nothing that support that theory. What is Machidas wrestling background??? What "Elite Wrestlers" shots has Machida shut down??
There is nothing to back that opinion up.

I form my opinion by being educated. :sign01:

The piss drinkers form their opinion based on..... uhhh.....uhhh.... how often Machida put his nuts in their mouth. :sarcastic04:


The people that disagree with me on this subject have not formed one decent argument yet. Khov is the only one that posted any type of real arguments. And he wasnt even arguing the same thing. The other comments are just people being bitter and throwing out pathetic insults that are supposed to hide their tears. Little do they know... i thrive on their hidden tears. *Machida fanboys* --> :sad02: *ME* --> :drool01: :cheeky4:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> chael would get machida down 4 times out of 5 i think, maybe 5 out of 5 its really hard to gauge because i cant remember the last fighter to stuff a sonenn takedown if someone wants to educate me.


Silva stuffed 1. in the 4th or 5th round.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, so you agree that you could be wrong. Thats the whole point. It didnt look like it before.

Could be language barrier. But I understand it that you are so sure that you have right to insult people with other opinions.

Or it isnt language barrier?
"SONNEN PUTS MACHIDA ON HIS BUTT QUICKER THEN I CAN FLIP A QUARTER. IF YOU THINK OTHERWISE IT IS JUST BECAUSE YOU WANT TO SNUGGLE WITH MACHIDAS NUTS"
Maybe I should read this sentence as your opinion when you realize you could be wrong.. Yeah you are right. Dumb me..



SideWays222 said:


> The people that disagree with me on this subject have not formed one decent argument yet.


I think that TDD is complete think and doesnt mean stuffing TD in wresling term. To me it means avoiding takedowns.

And yes Machida did that very good. He dictated where his fight take place (ground/feet) in many of his fight. Thats why he had success.

As I said Chael could take Machida down, but saying that is going to be at will or 19/20 is just too much. 




Did you even noticed how you are only one talking about hanging on someones nuts? Have you some sexual orientation problem or something? 

Or you just cant talk without insulting people for their belives and preferences?

Or that pee drinking? Its getting really boring. 
If they believe that helps? So what, their lives, their belives.

Allmost whole world belive in some form of God. Entity which cannot be proven its existance. I dont. If I were same arrogant person like you I would call them God´s nuthuggers. Just silly...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Atilak said:


> Ok, so you agree that you could be wrong. Thats the whole point. It didnt look like it before.
> 
> Could be language barrier. But I understand it that you are so sure that you have right to insult people with other opinions.
> 
> ...


It is a language barrier. When someone says "He can take him down whenever he wants" that doesnt mean that he can ACTUALLY take him down whenever he wants. There is always room for failure. But it does get the point across that one person is much better then the other in that certain field. Now im VERY confident that Chael takes Machida down any day of the week. That said... is it possible for Machida to stuff a shot or 2?? yeah ofcourse. That is just common sense... i didnt think i have to spell it out for you. But thats an error on my part. I have learned the stupidity of members on here a long time ago.

You cant read too well. People in this EXACT thread have made jokes about me being on Chaels nuts. On forums in general that is a very common saying. And in this thread is very apparent that people are using Machidas nuts to keep themselves warm at night. 
Not sure where you are going with the whole pee comment?? If thats how you look at things then why the **** are you talking to me??? My opinion is my opinion/life/ whatever else you said. Dont be a Hypocrite.
And you are acting as if im just picking on them and they are cuddling in a corner crying. If you want me to take you seriously then you cant be playing sides. This started as a discussion and then slowly Machida nut huggers started crying and insulting. I just respond to their lame attempts at insulting me. It just happens im a bit quicker on my feet then they are. :thumb02:



Lol and did i see someone threaten me?? Hahaha.. ok buddy. If you are ever in San Jose.. you know where America Kick Boxing academy is. You can come by and il tell the coach to give me time in the ring with you. I doubt its going to be an prettier for you there then it has been in here :angry02:

*Edit* haha i did see it. Its that clown Tabares. You truly make me smile.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

IM NOT threatening a kid like you
but if given a chance i wud
i do train boxing but i prefer to hit u wid a baseball bat for my safety and 4 u to stop dreamin kid


----------

